# cpufreqd needs CONFIG_CPU_FREQ, yet I have it...

## Genjix

Hi,

My kernel says this on boot:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost genjix # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> 
>  * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> ...

 

yet

 *Quote:*   

> localhost linux # grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ .config
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y
> ...

 

What does this mean?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Genjix,

It probably means you are not running the kernel you think you are.

What does

```
uname -a
```

show for the date and time ?

Thats the time the running kernel was compiled - is it what you expected ?

----------

## Genjix

nope, it shows the current correct time and date of my kernel.[/code]

----------

## beatryder

post the output of the following commands:

```

# ls -l /usr/src/

# uname -r

```

----------

## Genjix

 *Quote:*   

> genjix@localhost ~ $ cd /usr/src/
> 
> genjix@localhost /usr/src $ ls -l
> 
> total 4
> ...

 

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/8808/screenshot55xm.png

I'm at my wits end... Anyone have any clues please?

----------

## Genjix

Seems I'm having this problem:

http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.gentoo/browse_thread/thread/54066f5847b1092f/e1228ed96f84c7ae#e1228ed96f84c7ae

I'm going to report a bug and suggest it be masked.

EDIT: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133451

----------

## beatryder

Have you tried enabling the "ACPI P-states driver" ?

----------

## Genjix

yes, had no effect.

----------

## far0k

Try checking your BIOS settings.  I was using beyond which had a patch so that I did not use ACPI but when I changed back to gentoo-sources I had this problem as I had turned some of the cpu scaling settings off in my BIOS.  Try setting it back to the default settings.

----------

## dausha

I have encoutered the same problem. What follows is the output of uname -a and cpufreq-info for both kernels and ls -al for /usr/src. I am presently building a 2.6.15-Suspend2 kernel as the bug report suggests that may help expose the problem. The output of the following information was done one-after-the-other (dump, reboot, dump, post). I have not modified my BIOS, and (to the best of my knowledge) not done anything exotic. 

The computer is an Averatec 3250 series laptop. I have been trying to upgrade to be able to hibernate with this laptop.  Power managed works as expected in the older kernel.

Update: I just tested the 2.6.15-Suspend2-r8 and encountered the same problem as reported by cpufreq-info in 2.6.16-Suspend2

2.6.16-Suspend2 (Bad) Kernel

============================

```

Linux heretic 2.6.16-suspend2-r7 #1 SMP Mon Jun 5 12:23:56 CDT 2006 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M (LV) 2200+ GNU/Linux

cpufrequtils 001: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

2.6.10 (Good) Kernel

====================

```

Linux heretic 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 #1 Wed Jan 19 13:22:28 UTC 2005 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M (LV) 2200+ GNU/Linux

cpufrequtils 001: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k7

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 398 MHz - 1.66 GHz

  available frequency steps: 398 MHz, 1.26 GHz, 1.39 GHz, 1.53 GHz, 1.66 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 398 MHz and 1.66 GHz.

                  The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.66 GHz

```

Output of LS-L /USR/SRC

=========================

```
total 35

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 31232 Feb  5 14:01 kernel.config

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    22 Jun  5 18:42 linux -> inux-2.6.16-suspend2-r7/

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   752 Jun  5 19:00 linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root   712 Mar 30 19:24 linux-2.6.15-suspend2-r8/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  1456 Jun  5 16:01 linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r4/

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root   920 Jun  5 18:17 linux-2.6.16-suspend2-r7/
```

----------

## DaneshI

Similar problem here.. Compiled into Kernel, I am using that Kernel but cpufreqd reports 

Running 2.6.16 on a Core Duo

cpufreq-info

```
cpufrequtils 001: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
```

/etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

```
 * Service cpufreqd starting

 cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * ERROR:  cpufreqd failed to start

```

/etc/init.d/cpufrequtils start

```
 * Service cpufrequtils starting 

 [ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

 * ERROR:  cpufrequtils failed to start
```

grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7/.config

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m
```

uname -a

```
2.6.16-gentoo-r7
```

ls -l /usr/src/

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 May 26 08:05 linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 1456 Jun  7 09:35 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root  744 Jun  7 01:37 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  192 May 30 02:38 pc

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root  168 May 30 02:38 redhat
```

dmesg | grep -i cpu

```
Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0488000 soft=c0486000

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2600  @ 2.16GHz stepping 08

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0489000 soft=c0487000

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000140 0000c1a9 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2600  @ 2.16GHz stepping 08

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs:

CPU#0 had -1492439 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

CPU#1 had 0 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

Brought up 2 CPUs
```

----------

## Genjix

 *Genjix wrote:*   

> Seems I'm having this problem:
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/alt.os.linux.gentoo/browse_thread/thread/54066f5847b1092f/e1228ed96f84c7ae#e1228ed96f84c7ae
> 
> I'm going to report a bug and suggest it be masked.
> ...

 

This *is* the problem. It works in 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 but not in the 2.6.16 version. Downgrade if you experience this problem.

----------

## dsd

anyone who sees this bug is not using the CPU-specific cpufreq drivers, they are using the generic ACPI one. the real drivers are significantly faster, will often present more available frequencies, and are unaffected by this bug. they are named powernow and speedstep.

----------

## unz

I got a Centrino T2300 [yonah, dual core], i enabled all the centrino's options in .config but it doesn't get recognized by cpufreqd, same error as above. I'm on beyond-sources-4.

I read a notice during boot about more than 8 procs detected, but my kernel supports up to 2 ... i'm recompiling it with 10 cpus ...

EDIT: centrino speedstep's refer to different cpu with different fsb, my core duo goes 667MHz ... and i can't see it as option ... maybe my cpu is not yet supported

----------

## DaneshI

Don't know if this will be useful.. but just noticed..

# pwd

```
/sys/devices/system/cpu
```

# find .

```
.

./cpu1

./cpu1/topology

./cpu1/topology/core_siblings

./cpu1/topology/thread_siblings

./cpu1/topology/core_id

./cpu1/topology/physical_package_id

./cpu1/cache

./cpu1/cache/index2

./cpu1/cache/index2/shared_cpu_map

./cpu1/cache/index2/size

./cpu1/cache/index2/number_of_sets

./cpu1/cache/index2/ways_of_associativity

./cpu1/cache/index2/physical_line_partition

./cpu1/cache/index2/coherency_line_size

./cpu1/cache/index2/level

./cpu1/cache/index2/type

./cpu1/cache/index1

./cpu1/cache/index1/shared_cpu_map

./cpu1/cache/index1/size

./cpu1/cache/index1/number_of_sets

./cpu1/cache/index1/ways_of_associativity

./cpu1/cache/index1/physical_line_partition

./cpu1/cache/index1/coherency_line_size

./cpu1/cache/index1/level

./cpu1/cache/index1/type

./cpu1/cache/index0

./cpu1/cache/index0/shared_cpu_map

./cpu1/cache/index0/size

./cpu1/cache/index0/number_of_sets

./cpu1/cache/index0/ways_of_associativity

./cpu1/cache/index0/physical_line_partition

./cpu1/cache/index0/coherency_line_size

./cpu1/cache/index0/level

./cpu1/cache/index0/type

./cpu1/crash_notes

./cpu0

./cpu0/topology

./cpu0/topology/core_siblings

./cpu0/topology/thread_siblings

./cpu0/topology/core_id

./cpu0/topology/physical_package_id

./cpu0/cache

./cpu0/cache/index2

./cpu0/cache/index2/shared_cpu_map

./cpu0/cache/index2/size

./cpu0/cache/index2/number_of_sets

./cpu0/cache/index2/ways_of_associativity

./cpu0/cache/index2/physical_line_partition

./cpu0/cache/index2/coherency_line_size

./cpu0/cache/index2/level

./cpu0/cache/index2/type

./cpu0/cache/index1

./cpu0/cache/index1/shared_cpu_map

./cpu0/cache/index1/size

./cpu0/cache/index1/number_of_sets

./cpu0/cache/index1/ways_of_associativity

./cpu0/cache/index1/physical_line_partition

./cpu0/cache/index1/coherency_line_size

./cpu0/cache/index1/level

./cpu0/cache/index1/type

./cpu0/cache/index0

./cpu0/cache/index0/shared_cpu_map

./cpu0/cache/index0/size

./cpu0/cache/index0/number_of_sets

./cpu0/cache/index0/ways_of_associativity

./cpu0/cache/index0/physical_line_partition

./cpu0/cache/index0/coherency_line_size

./cpu0/cache/index0/level

./cpu0/cache/index0/type

./cpu0/crash_notes

```

There is no cpufreq subdirectory under /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu[0|1]. I guess this is probably why nothing works.

(See the above note for my Kernel config, dmesg, etc.)

----------

## dausha

 *dsd wrote:*   

> anyone who sees this bug is not using the CPU-specific cpufreq drivers, they are using the generic ACPI one. the real drivers are significantly faster, will often present more available frequencies, and are unaffected by this bug. they are named powernow and speedstep.

 

```
CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m
```

Here is what I posted to the bug report as my config. As you can see, I have all powernow and speedstep values set. I am experiencing this bug. I have posted this config file in full in the bug report per request. Please also note in my earlier posting that the 2.6.10 kernel that I am presently using, which works, shows that I use the Powernow-K7 driver in that kernel. I have that driver set in my 2.6.16-suspend2-r7--but it does not work in the latter but does in the former.

 *dausha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Linux heretic 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 #1 Wed Jan 19 13:22:28 UTC 2005 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M (LV) 2200+ GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Therefore, unless I'm missing something I will respectfully have to disagree with your assessment. The problem remains and is likely a software defect.

Regards,

Ben WilsonLast edited by dausha on Sat Jun 10, 2006 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmartinsca

modprobe speedstep-centrino?

----------

## dausha

 *dmartinsca wrote:*   

> modprobe speedstep-centrino?

 

Is that to me? If so, I'm running AMD. I use powernow-k7 in my 2.6.10 kernel.

----------

## TheCoop

I have the same problem - I'm using the exact same cpufreq config as for my last kernel, which did work with cpufreq

----------

## dausha

I am presently trying 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 kernel which was released last Wednesday. I'll edit this post with my findings.

Edit: This kernel version still complains that the drivers are not present, despite the drivers being in the kernel. I repeat, this is a bug.

----------

## dausha

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133128

The link above is the "one true" representative of the problem. To spare the suspense, it appears we're at the mercy of the Linux kernel group to fix the problem. It seems the driver is not being accepted by the kernel.

Here is the kernel defect: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6474. It said the issue is resolved, but apparently it's not in the wild yet.

----------

